# Expected price of hives 2009



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

Are you buying or selling?


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

*Both*

Nick, mainly buying , I will be selling a few nucs 

Larry


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

a regular nuc will probably be going for 75$ 
Most of the price of bees is dependent on the shape of the equipment. i bought a bunch of 1 1/2 story hives after almonds for 100$ they were super full of bees split them into three. The equipment was not that great it is serviceable but will get phased out probably next year.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

5 frame nucs $100.00
single story cols $150.00
two story cols $200.00

unless you can find the almond pollinater who sold 2 story cols on 4 way pallets last year for $125.00. I think you had to take a semi load. Or maybe you could share a load w/ a friend.


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

Will have about 400 story and half after almonds $130
4 frame nucs $75


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Cash for bees*

No matter how broke, and I get there from time to time, after almonds, I would rather lose sleep at night than sell a good double deep for less than $150.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Bees for cash*

Or....

I would sell tomorrow 400 double deeps, real nice, strong heavy, etc, for $ 120,00. I do mean something quick.


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

Just this week bought three double story (one was a triple) strong heavy hives. They had some SHB, but otherwise looked good. Equipment looked less than year old. $100.00 each.
Today they were bringing in pollen in S. Alabama.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Don't know that I would be to optimistic about price increases with the economy in the tank and falling, layoffs happening across the board everyday. Taxes on the increase, and they will be.

Everyone isn't feeling the pain yet, but it's coming.

I'm not looking to turn this into a political/economic thread, but it certainly will affect prices. All of what's happening will have a trickle down affect until every sector is touched by it.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Hunker down*

10 4 Bizzy on the pain. I was in denial about my own vulnerability until I saw how hard it is to raise cash right now. Wouldn't want to be carrying a lot of debt these days, whether bees or house.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Bizzybee said:


> Don't know that I would be to optimistic about price increases with the economy in the tank
> 
> Everyone isn't feeling the pain yet, but it's coming.
> 
> I'm not looking to turn this into a political/economic thread, .


 bizzybee well said.

political/econmic thread...... that's OK BB, this is a commercial thread so your thoughts apply.

I am optimist about bargins coming up for sale, tomarrow theres a large auction at RB auctions.

The smart keepers buy in bad times and hold in good times. It's a pretty simple method.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Buy or hold*

I see I'm one of the dumb ones as smart ones never sell.


----------



## MABee (Jun 18, 2007)

*$120*

Wow Tom. $120. Might be interested in those. Prices like that you are going to put the Aussies out of business.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*-MA*

Reread more carefully this time: 400 colonies; $120,000.00


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Oops I prob dropped a few 0s. Bees 150 pollination 150 300ea. Now.


----------



## MABee (Jun 18, 2007)

*Tom, Oops*

Yeah, I mistook that comma cause you were missin a Zero. (120,00)


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow Tom with as many good bees out their,to me $200 for bees is a good paycheck.LOL.:thumbsup:


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Yep, @ $75 per five-frame Nuc, $300 sounds like a very fair price for double deeps if all the frames were full of honey/pollen/brood and covered with bees.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*4 What it's worth*

Someone kinda called my cards on the 400 colonies @ $300 right now I said make it large bills please lets see if it works!?


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Show me the money!!! :lookout:


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*YEeah Baybee!*

Show me!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

*$300 per hive ,sounds pretty cheap*

I'm only askin $1000

Here's the deal, you get all the accessires with them... like truck,honey suppers, extracters, honey house ,house,beeyards(complete with skunks and the odd bear).... you all know you don't buy a car without a steering wheel, or a cow without a udder... so I'm going to throw in the hired help,the wife, the kids , the dog
Think of all the money ur going to save but not having to go to the gym , , cause ur pulling that 200 lb crop


Irwin

that ain't workin thats the way you do it
Get your money for nothin get your chicks for free


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

>>$300 sounds like a very fair price for double deeps if all the frames were full of honey/pollen/brood and covered with bees.

Thats what I present my banker with, I also show him my return on the stock valued at that price,


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

$1000 ????? Hmmmmm send pictures of wife, kids and dog.


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

*Jim???????*

LOL will send you pm if ur that serious


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

*not so fast*

Might have gotten a little ahead of myself. I'll need to run that past my wife, kids .......... and dogs first.


----------

